# Hi, I am a verrrry happy person!



## mi is happy (Oct 23, 2007)

Helo my name is Mi (aka Brittany) and I'm from Mesa, Arizona! Even though I live in one the sunest places ever, I hate the sun! Wellllll I love to read, write, and day dream! Also I love to be HAPPY!:joker: Uh.... that's it...

*sorry about my CRAPPY spelling!


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 23, 2007)

Well howdy mi is happy, nice to have verrrry happy person here.  Welcome


----------



## Shinn (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to Writing Forums, Brittany 

~ Shinn


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks, winter! I'm happy your happy that I'm here!:-D


----------



## Hawke (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Brittany. I'm happy that your happy that winter's happy... 

Enjoy!


----------



## Thoth (Oct 24, 2007)

welcome, mi. 

Know what makes me happy? photos of [censored]


----------



## Nickie (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Mi. Want to swap? Dendermonde is not sunny at all - most of the time it is cloudy and we get a lot of rain.


Nickie


----------



## Cheynekalani (Oct 24, 2007)

hello happy person im happy too! welcome ! im new here to! look im happy>>>>


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks ya'll (Love my Southerner impresion?)!  I fell all warm and fuzzy! Nicky: Any time! Belgium sound awsome! I love rain and clowds! Cheynekalani: Hey! Look, a happy person, too!  Hawk: thanks!


----------



## Mallignamius (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi!

I lived in Mesa for a while. Nice place. Sedona and Flagstaff, too. I do miss AZ.

Since you don't care for the sun, shine it over here, will ya?

Enjoy your time here. Great place.


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 25, 2007)

Mallignamius said:


> Hi!
> 
> I lived in Mesa for a while. Nice place. Sedona and Flagstaff, too. I do miss AZ.
> 
> ...


Mesa's nice. When was the last time you lived there? It's now getting pritty gehto in certain area's... saddly...:???:


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey good to see a happy person, welcome to the forums! Hope you enjoy if you have any questions just pm me


----------



## Mallignamius (Oct 25, 2007)

mi is happy said:


> Mesa's nice. When was the last time you lived there? It's now getting pritty gehto in certain area's... saddly...:???:



Ooh, about twenty years ago. I didn't realize it's been that long!


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 25, 2007)

Mallignamius said:


> Ooh, about twenty years ago. I didn't realize it's been that long!


Dang... Yah, I've lived here all my life and it's changed alot... The crime rate went up. I rember when I was little that I could go outside with no fears, but now I can't go out side with out a can of peper spray... It's still nice though... Man I sure miss the nineties, though.


----------



## Zak Nicola (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome, my spelling is bad as well.


----------



## Sniper McGee (Oct 28, 2007)

Gah! All the happiness in this thread is making it hard for me to be emo!


----------



## Shinn (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't worry Sniper


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 28, 2007)

Emo? I shall make you happy! Haha!


----------

